

The 2008 Malware Challenge - tolmasky
http://blog.flexilis.com/2008/12/the-2008-malware-challenge/

======
hering
I really like the idea of having challenges that utilize real world examples
of malware in a controlled environment. Hopefully this will help drive
security and defensive technology to innovate faster - it's a tough battle.

